

Show HN: Photobrix, lego mosaics - jaymzcampbell
http://photobrix.com/

======
jaymzcampbell
I spent a while on and off again putting this together with a friend. We were
featured on BBC Click today which was completely unexpected; yesterday the
server it was on totally died and I had to get it setup elsewhere - which we
managed to do just in time.

Lots of stuff we still have to do or have in a semi-finished state in the
background. We were thinking of charging for the instructions but it's really
more something 'fun' than a business idea for us. There's a few affiliate
links but they dont really bring in anything (at least so far they dont).

I toyed with the idea of having a login but in the end just made it completely
open. We have some social auth added to let you save your outputs to your own
account but that's not yet live.

We're using django with imagemagick doing the background bits. I've been
thinking of trying out graphicmagick instead here.

One thing I'd love to do is integrate it into the lego site itself so you can
just order the correct bricks but this doesn't seem to be possible as yet.

